
Amazon is Down - msegal3
http://www.amazon.com
======
msegal3
This is the text on their homepage: "We're sorry! An error occurred when we
tried to process your request. Rest assured, we're working to resolve the
problem as soon as possible. If you were trying to make a purchase, please
check Your Account to confirm that the order was placed. We apologize for the
inconvenience. "

~~~
bezaorj
screenshot: [http://imgur.com/yDtWSkU](http://imgur.com/yDtWSkU)

------
brlewis
I look forward to learning more about Amazon as a company by reading later
about how they handle this situation.

------
c17r
Up for me right now

~~~
msegal3
Yes they just went back up...

------
detaro
International versions (tried .de and .es) seem to be up, interestingly
enough.

------
erickhill
As is IMDB.com.

~~~
bezaorj
Amazon owns IMDB.com , are any other Amazon services down ?

------
ww520
It's back up now. That's quick. What's their uptime SLA number? 99.999%? That
is a 5minute 15s per year downtime.

------
rshm
Other services like seller central and amazon canada is working normally.

~~~
ikeboy
There's a notification in SC

"Seller Central was down from 11:20 to 11:38 PST today. We have corrected this
issue, and sellers are now able to access Seller Central. We apologize for any
inconvenience."

I didn't notice it down, though.

------
msegal3
Just came back for a quick second, and than right back to being down.

~~~
bezaorj
this happened a couple of minutes before as well

------
Donzo
Wow, every minute lost is so damaging.

~~~
msegal3
Millions of dollars per minute!

~~~
ikeboy
100 billion yearly turns into around 200K per minute.

------
samgranieri
Just when I need to print up receipts

------
msegal3
Looks like they are back up now...

------
thecrumb
So much for the cloud.

~~~
freehunter
That's not even the cloud. It's a website. Amazon is more than just AWS, this
is impacting Amazon.com.

~~~
aalbertson
While true, amazon.com does run on AWS now.

------
ikeboy
Huh, looks like capitalizing the DOWN made this get 4 times as many votes than
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11261484](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11261484)
as of now

Edit: and now title has been edited to down. Was capital when I posted.

~~~
bezaorj
the other one did not appear when I sorted by new , only this one

~~~
ikeboy
I see it in incognito, and in
[https://archive.is/w3glR](https://archive.is/w3glR)

Does HN hide some links selectively?

